
Illinois red-light cameras have collected more than $1B from drivers since 2008 - SQL2219
https://www.illinoispolicy.org/reports/illinois-red-light-cameras-have-collected-more-than-1b-from-drivers-since-2008/
======
fjp
I think a bigger outrage is the obscene parking ticket and towing methods used
in and around Chicago.

For every single street, there can be rules like:

* April - November no parking 3rd Monday of month for street cleaning

* November - April no parking any Thursday for snow removal

Then the next street over will have the same but different days of the week.

Then they will put up some signs randomly that are like no parking tomorrow!
Construction! Then they tow everyone and don't do any construction. The
construction gets rescheduled for next week, rinse and repeat.

Most of the time for the "snow removal" or "street cleaning" it's not done AT
ALL. They just ticket or tow everyone on the block depending on how they feel
that day.

It's designed for you to fail. And at $50-$90 a ticket, it's a regressive tax
on the poor (like all non-progressive ticketing policies). God forbid the many
multitudes of parking rules slip your mind, sorry you can't feed your kids
tomorrow. Meanwhile it's not even a line item in the budget of the consultants
and lawyers making $150k a year.

Meanwhile Chicago spends 40% of its budget on police.

